# Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB



## IzyIce (18. Februar 2018)

*Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Guten Abend,

wie oben schon beschrieben würde ich gerne über meine Mobilen Daten vom Telefon einfach nur zocken, kein Download und auch keine Videos oder Filme schauen.

Ich bin über 5 Tage die Woche nicht zuhause und nehme meinen Rechner mit, Mich würde dabei Interessieren wie lange ich mit 10 GB Datenvolumen hin komme, spiele in der Regel 2-4 Stunden pro Tag, die Spiele die ich damit betreiben möchte sind alle samt Updates vollständig runtergeladen. League of Legeds, Overwatch, Grand Theft Auto V.


Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen.

Mfg Eric


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Wenn wirklich nur der MP läuft und keine anderen Daten, bspw. Updates oder dergleichen, kommst du damit auch einen Monat lang aus, selbst bei MMO's reicht das, die wesentlich mehr Daten herumschieben.


----------



## MircoSfot (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

10 Gigabyte reichen nicht aus! Hab ein Jahr lang mit O² Free gezockt und mein monatlicher Verbrauch lag bei 50! Gigabyte! Es wurden neben dem spielen auch Filme geschaut (Streams) Windows Updates wurden deaktiviert, patches für Spiele sowie Spieleplattformen wurden heruntergeladen STEAM/ORIGIN/BATLLENET! Das alles über 3G max 19 Mbit! Mit LTE darf das nicht mehr soooo lange dauern. Was habe ich gespielt: BF4 Operation Locker 64er (zieht ordentlich viel Megabyte pro Minute!) World of Warcraft WoD! Samt Raids! Das ging alles noch aber ein volles Sturmwind wurde zum Problem (lag vermutlich an 3G (UMTS) ) Es kan sogar vor, das ich mir ein Spiel über das mobile Internet heruntergeladen habe! Das dauerte EWIGKEITEN. Euro Truck Simulator 2: ein Gigabyte etwas über eine Stunde! Zum Glück ist das Spiel nicht sonderlich groß ^.^. Außerhalb des Datenvolumes natürlich! Dank O² Free kann man mit 1Mbit/s weiter surfen, das kann kein anderer Anbieter! Da kann man sogar noch Highres Musik- Streams neben dem Zocken hören ^.^.

Was ganz wichtig ist: mit Firefox surfen! Addblocker sowie NoScript ADDons aktiv halten. Werbung zieht nicht nur die Nerven sondern auch massiv das Datenvolumen! Videos die Kackendreißt abspielen und das auch noch in maximaler Auflösung....ne ne ne. Danke an die ADDBlock und NoScript Entwickler!

Ich hatte mal ein Verbrauchsbild irgendwo hier mal gepostet von O² Free....find ich gerade nicht, werds nachtragen wenn ich es finde!


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Er möchte aber keine Filme schauen oder irgendwas runterladen. Außerdem geht es um einen Zeitraum von 5 Tagen und im höchsten Fall um 20h zocken. Da reichen 10GB locker, oder glaubst Du im Multiplayer verbrät man mehr als 500MB/h?


----------



## Ash1983 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

@MicroSfot: Und jetzt nochmal den Eingangspost lesen und nicht nur die Überschrift.

@keinnick: es geht um 5d/Woche, also 20 im Monat, also 40-80h.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Ah, richtig. Habe mich verlesen. Sorry.


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Also wie ich schon sagte, wenn du "nur" den MP laufen lässt ohne irgendwas im Hintergrund kommst du damit lockerst aus, vorallem bei den wenigen Stunden die du das am Tag nutzen möchtest.


Du kannst es ja mal spaßeshalber Testen, wenn du unsicher bist, lad dir bspw. "NetSpeedMonitor" runter, installier es, stell deinen Rechner so ein wie du denkst ihn zu benutzen mit dem Mobilen Internet (vorallem wie schon oben angemerkt wurde, möglichst viel Werbung blockieren, wenn man doch mal im Internet surft und keine Musikstreams oä hören) und benutz ihn 4 Stunden lang entsprechend und am Ende rechnest du das Datenvolumen auf 5 Tage pro Woche x 4 hoch.


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Naja, die Spiele nutzen alle unterschiedlich viel Speicher pro Zeiteinheit..... ich würde einfach mal testweise eine Runde LoL spielen, den verbrauchten Traffic kannst du ja recht einfach mitmessen, enstprechende Software sollte es ja geben.
Jeretxxo hat ja den "NetSpeedMonitor" vorgeschlagen. Danach kannst du es ja hochrechnen.....

Solltest du jedoch nicht nur Spielen, sondern auch mal deine Spiele patchen, kannst du ganz schnell außerhalb der 10 GB gelangen. Je nach Tagesaktivität hast du 2-4 MB pro Minute, solltest du jetzt LoL patchen, was bei kleinen Patches um die 100-300 MB hat, kannst du ganz schnell den Verbrauch in die Höhe kurbeln.


----------



## Sheridan579 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*

Allein mit Surfen und Videos schauen liegt man locker bei 4GB im Monat. Beim Zocken und Updates laden sind 10GB in ein paar Tagen weg.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Online Spielen über Mobiles internet via LTE 10GB*



Sheridan579 schrieb:


> Allein mit Surfen und Videos schauen liegt man locker bei 4GB im Monat. Beim Zocken und Updates laden sind 10GB in ein paar Tagen weg.



Er will ja eben keine Videos schauen... nur mal als Beispiel: ein durchschnittliches Musikvideo bei YT hat schon seine 20 - 30 MB. Und Updates zieht er auch nicht von dem mobilen Datenvolumen. Lässt sich alles aus dem Startpost entnehmen


----------

